# anyone heard of edgemark solutions???



## colorado (May 15, 2015)

If anyone worked with edgemark solutions please let me know if they are a good company to work with. Thanks.


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

I havent heard good things about them. I am in Colorado as well. I am assuming you are in colorado...if your "name" is Colorado. They are sending me packets to fill out as well here in Northern Colorado. I am not sure if I will work with them...I cant handle all the phone calls in this business. I'm not a call center(speaking generally)


----------



## colorado (May 15, 2015)

Yeah im in Lakewood, trying to get a good company to work with. Have you worked with sigma? I'm trying to just get lawn cuts for now. It is the season. Just got one of edgemark packets. $16 for cuts minus 25% off that. Makes it $12 a cut. Lol. I think I'm gonna pass on that one. But they keep sending me and calling me.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

colorado said:


> Yeah im in Lakewood, trying to get a good company to work with. Have you worked with sigma? I'm trying to just get lawn cuts for now. It is the season. Just got one of edgemark packets. $16 for cuts minus 25% off that. Makes it $12 a cut. Lol. I think I'm gonna pass on that one. But they keep sending me and calling me.


HAHA.....lol .... That might be an all time low!..:whistling2:


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd pass on that too. You shouldn't even be considering it. No brainier


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Makes me wonder if companies like this are actually funded by Safeguard....to drag down industry standards to make there $25 cut look like a bargain


----------



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

Are they just a middle for sg


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

Yeah..I hadn't read over their pricing yet. I couldn't do grass cuts for $12. Unless I had a whole lot of small lot homes to cut in a one mile radius.


----------



## colorado (May 15, 2015)

Not sure about how safeguard works or if they pay good. I have a conference call with them tomorrow. We will see how that goes. Anybody worked with safeguard directly?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes.
Do a search for them and you'll come up with a lot, including variations of their name.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, I have worked for Safeguard directly. Just keep the barf bag handy during your conference call and you should be OK.


----------



## tnaps3777 (Feb 6, 2015)

*lower tier*

Pricing was not acceptable.


----------

